# alfredo sauce



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

i am looking for a fabulous alfredo sauce recipe!! i would appreciate your help


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Four oz., (one stick) of butter, two cups heavy cream, and two cups of Parmesan cheese. Melt the butter in the cream and bring to a simmer. Incorporate the cheese and season with salt and pepper. Cook your pasta until it is just a minute or two from being done and then finish it in the sauce. 

Mark


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Talk about a heart attack on a plate! But what a way to go:roll: 

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Jock:

If you have it with a glass of wine it counterbalances the cholesterol  

Mark


----------



## toota (Sep 16, 2005)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And no, that's not cream colored wax coating the bottom of your cold plate.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, so if I have it with 2 or 3 glasses of wine it could actually be healthy. Right?:beer: 

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Ah, now you see the light! 

:smoking: 

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mark, interesting recipe. That's not the way I am familiar with (That in itself mind you means nothing!)
Without using specific measurements if you really want the cholesterol experience, go with the liason!
Reduce a couple of cups o' cream to about 2/3'ds. Temper a liason of egg yolks and cream and add over low heat. Stir to thcken, add your cheese and season with s&wp and a bit of freshly grated nutmeg. MMM.... the wifes favorite!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Only thing I'd add is to use a high butter-fat pasteurized heavy cream, rather than Ultra-Pasteurized.

Yum...yum


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

One restaurant I was at we made alfredo to order in a similar fashion to what Chrose descibed. IN a medium saute pan, start with about a half cup of heavy cream. season with s&p and fresh grated nutmeg and bring to rolling boil. Very quickly now, add your hot el dente pasta of choice, a good handful of romano/parm chz. and an egg yolk in the middle of the chz. When the cream comes back to boil, "spin" the yolk quickly through the chz. into the hot cream. It's perfect, though not the original alfredo which I understand was just chz. and butter.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

My recipe is basically the same as Tyler Florence's of the food network, only with more cheese.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._16777,00.html

Mario Batalli just uses butter and cheese:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda/...L-PAGE,00.html

Mark


----------



## pbnritz (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been trying to make a good dish of fettucine alfredo at home, but always run into the same problem - when added, the eggs sort of curdle and thicken. Then, the texture of the sauce is ruined - it is almost as if it is infused with scrambled eggs. 

I have tried beating the eggs, low heat, and thoroughly stirring, but the problem persists.

Any suggestions?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

or use ghee

no need for eggs in alfredo sauce


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------

